# Wanted DVT Software for V1.6 IXXAT



## DanielReclik (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes. it is!

Lets talk by PM


----------



## vjkomix (Oct 13, 2017)

can i have this version as well i got ixxat v1.6 cable ,but cant find software anywhere


----------

